
We Are Coming for You, Tesla, and You, Too, Google, Says Hacker Hotz - amykyta
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2016/03/14/we-are-coming-for-you-tesla-and-you-too-google-says-hacker-hotz
======
sbierwagen
Geohot is probably going to be the first in the race to kill someone with a
buggy self-driving car.

    
    
      “The human eye has dynamic range. You’ve all clicked 
      the HDR button in a smartphone camera. Cheap cameras 
      are two to the 10th [in doing range detection]. Well, 
      the human eye is two to the 30th!”
    

2^30 in "doing range detection"? What? Presumably what he's actually talking
about is contrast ratio, and 10-bit ADCs in cheap image sensors.

